# Киста в спинном мозге



## rivka (26 Апр 2012)

Доброго времени суток! Меня зовут Лена (32 года) Жалобы  - тяжело дышать(чтобы получилось вдохнуть полной грудью, нужно найти определенную позу, чтобы получилось - это получается не всегда, поэтому как следствие нехватка воздуха) Спазм мышц шеи, как будто кто-то ухватил за горло и давит, особенно в положении сидя. Вообще сидеть тяжелее всего.Боли в шее давящии. Сон нормальный. 

 Описание МРТ 
Физиологический лордоз шейного отдела позвоночника выпрямлен.
В сегменте С5-6 признаки дегенеративных изменений в виде дегидратации и снижения высоты диска, циркулярная протрузия диска до 3мм

В сегменте С6-7 выраженные дегенеративные изменения в виде дегидратации диска, снижения высоты диска, дорзальная полуциркулярная протрузия диска до 3мм, в смежных отделах тел позвонков выраженный отек костного мозга, переднее ликворное пространство на данном уровне сужено.
Передняя продольная связка С5-7 утолщена, остеофиты до 3мм
В спинном мозге, на уровне С7 определяется расширение центрального канала спинного мозга (кистовидное образование) шириной до 5мм, на протяжении до 17 мм.

Признаков стеноза позвоночного канала не выявлено.
Паравертебральные ткани не изменены.

Заключение: Выраженные дегенеративные изменения в сегментах С5-6, С6-7, остеохондроз, спондилез, протрузии межпозвонковых дисков.
Единичная интрамедуллярная киста на уровне С7. Необходимо дифферинцировать между локальной гидромелией на фоне дегенеративных изменений С5-7 и интрамедуллярной астроцитомой. Для уточнения необходимо проведение МРТ с контрастированием. Рекомендуется консультация нейрохирурга, наблюдение в динамике. 

Буду признательна за комментарий.
Спасибо.

Нейрохирург посмотрел, сказал, что у меня ужасный позвоночник на 60-70 лет. 

У меня вопросы - лечится ли этот "букет" или это приговор. Нужна ли операция по поводу кисты или какие-то дополнительные обследования, наблюдения. Если лечится, то как?


----------



## Painbegone (26 Апр 2012)

Найдите другого нейрохирурга, который оценит возможную операцию, это надо делать быстрее.


----------



## rivka (26 Апр 2012)

Почему быстрее? Местный нейрохирург  сказал, что показаний для операции нет.


----------



## rivka (26 Апр 2012)

Назначили лечение на дневном стационаре - капельницы и физ.процедуры. Врач сказал, что от лечения она уменьшится и мне станет легче. Но лечение начнут только через неделю, все откладывается на "после праздников". Что все настолько плохо? какие прогнозы?


----------



## rivka (26 Апр 2012)

ау, есть кто живой


----------

